
Make a Donation to the Internet Archive - cleverjake
http://archive.org/donate/
======
switz
The Internet Archive is genuinely one of my favorite sites on the Internet.
From the vast audio archives[1] to the insurmountable web archive[2], I find
myself using it daily.

[1] <http://archive.org/details/GratefulDead>

[2]
[http://web.archive.org/web/20070405032412/http://news.ycombi...](http://web.archive.org/web/20070405032412/http://news.ycombinator.com/)

------
cryowaffle
Bitcoins sent, my pleasure. Apparently they have received over 560 BTC... very
cool.

~~~
tjaerv
Yep, you can see all the bitcoin donations they have received over here:

[http://blockchain.info/address/17gN64BPHtxi4mEM3qWrxdwhieUvR...](http://blockchain.info/address/17gN64BPHtxi4mEM3qWrxdwhieUvRq8R2r)

------
NanoWar
They also accept Bitcoins :)

------
ersii
I've donated 50$ to the Internet Archive under this donation campaign. It's
awesome that someone is tripling that - so that the Internet Archive gets 200$
from that.

Whoever is doing that, is awesome.

The Internet Archive does a lot of spiffy things - and it's in my opinion
really worth it to support them.

------
bdotdub
Where's Jimmy Wales' face when you need it?

~~~
lucb1e
So true.

------
bobbles
Interesting that they dont have a message like "This page brought to you by
archive.org Donate here to keep this page alive" on the archived pages.

I dont think people would mind seeing that on the recovered sites. (Unless
they do and I cant see it for some reason?)

~~~
ersii
People does not seem to like that kind of Wikipedia donation advertising, if I
understood you correctly.

At least in the sense that there's endless parodies and nagging about those
ads.

It does however seem to work, since they raise money that way - and continue
doing so.

Internet Archive do have a top banner which is quite neutral on most of
archive.org (It's the blue ribbon thingie). It's not on the Wayback Machine
though.

------
lucb1e
I'm using the Bitcoin option!

------
raphman
I donated some money to the Internet Archive last year and was pleasantly
surprised when I received two IA-branded caps in the mail some time later (I
live in Germany). Very nice gesture.

------
hissworks
after visiting sf last year i became a donor to the internet archive (for
practical purposes) and the long now foundation (for philosophical purposes)
with a company match. will be looking into whether i get a company match
outside the ordinary 'window' - would be nice to add another multiplier to
this matchstravaganza.

------
swalsh
Sent a few bitcoins their way.

------
DanBC
4 peta bytes doesn't seem that much. How long is that going to last them?

~~~
ersii
Not to sound like an ass, but it's going to last them longer than no extra
drives from the campaign. So it'll certainly help them along :-)

~~~
DanBC
You don't sound like an ass!

I was just wondering why something which is almost universally seen as good
(or great, even) is running donation drives to get 4 petabytes. (To bring them
to a total of about 14 petabytes.)

(I guess I'm comparing to Megaupload's 25 petabytes - which are still(?)
sitting in racks not being used.)

------
yuokool12
When someone is matching your donation, there's no reason not to donate.

~~~
corin_
Not at all. If it's a cause you support then it certainly makes it more
compelling, but any reason against donating normally still exists when
donations are being matched.

------
steelmaiden
Very useful site, however im kind of broke at the moment :)

------
sdafdasdfasdf
Am a user, but primarily as free storage for live show recordings. It's a
great service and should be supported for all they do, but unfortunately I
won't be a donor anytime soon.

~~~
stevewillows
As a user of the site, what is preventing you from chipping in for your usage?

~~~
sdafdasdfasdf
It's too bad that I got a -3 for my post- I was just being honest. Thanks for
asking.

I upload content, and used to listen to it, but now I don't. Some others have
downloaded the content, but it wasn't critical. I don't use the site enough on
my own to justify donation. I think it is a great service- really! But, I
would bet many feel the same way. Unless it is really helping others that you
care about, why donate? It has never significantly helped me personally, or
any that I know. I would rather donate to a charity that helps those in need.
But I'm glad others donate. It is preserving history. It is just a matter of
priority.

------
mibbitier
Am I the only one that finds appeals to donate actually more irritating that
adverts?

~~~
DigitalSea
Yeah and those damn pesky charities who have the audacity to ask for donations
to help sick children get better or provide clean water and food to families
in third world countries... /sarcasm

To answer your question: yes, you are the only one that finds appeals for
donations for worthy causes to be irritating. The Internet Archive might not
get as much attention as Wikipedia or other donate-able causes, but what
they're doing is a very worthy cause and something that will be commended and
finally recognised one day in the near distant future. When someone is willing
to match a donation 3-1, you can't argue that even the minimum donation of $25
which I am sure most HN users could afford would help them out a lot.

It's attitudes like yours that are the reason sites like Wikipedia have to
resort to plastering Jimmy Wales' face over their site and beg for donations
to keep the site running. Have some heart, man.

I just donated $50, please consider donating even just $25.

~~~
ersii
I've also donated $50. So - thanks to you and me, IA now has $400!

Also, please keep in mind that the Internet Archive isn't plastering this
donation campaign everywhere - and that this is completely user submitted.

They have a blue banner on <http://archive.org> asking for donations on some
pages. But they do not for example;

* mail every user that is registered

* add the banner on all wayback machine pages

In other words, they're pretty subtile.

